
Show HN: Maximum1X2 – Native Mac software application for sports betting in beta - XavierABB
https://maximum1x2.com
======
XavierABB
We invite you to try our software that is in the beta test phase. We recommend
testing the beta to anyone who starts in the world of sports betting with 1X2
systems. We are just starting to make branding on the internet.

[https://twitter.com/Maximum1X2](https://twitter.com/Maximum1X2)

[https://www.facebook.com/Maximum1X2/](https://www.facebook.com/Maximum1X2/)

